# Please help identify this train head lamp



## SusieQ

This is a train head lamp that has been hidden away in my family's shed. It was recently found while digging through the property for an auction.
But I digress.
Can anyone please help me identify the train engine or train engine type that this lamp belongs to.
I've done some research, but I'm limited on knowledge as far as where to look and what to look for.
I have located a group in Texas that is restoring an engine number 400. And from the pictures I've seen, they're missing a headlamp.
But I can't be for certain that this could be their lamp. I have contacted their board of directors, but no one from their has returned my emails (which included these same pictures).
Thanks in advance for any help I can get!


----------



## TEEJ

Pyle National 14014 Nonglare


----------

